# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  News Stories about dogs, cops, people - good and bad

## DonGlock26

> *Farmington police save choking dog*
> 
> 
> *Officer uses pliers to remove bone from dog
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great story!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-01-2014),Matalese (03-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Awwwww I LOVE doggies. They're truly man's best friend. I'm so glad to hear an uplifting story like this. He's a cutie too.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-01-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger



----------


## lostbeyond

Shooting restrained dog in the head?  The cop needs to be immediately castrated.  Then if he does it again, then the cop needs to be institutionalized for meanness and undergo drug experimentation.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> 


^^^^ This is what cop haters do to threads that praise good police work. They just can't help themselves.  They can't even pause for just a moment to appreciate the good that cops do, so they have to intentionally sully threads like this with their irrational hatred of cops.  This post is malicious, mean-spirited, and provocative, deliberately posted on a thread like this to serve a twisted agenda.  Shame!

----------

ChoppedLiver (03-02-2014),DonGlock26 (03-01-2014),Perianne (03-01-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Awwwww I LOVE doggies. They're truly man's best friend. I'm so glad to hear an uplifting story like this. He's a cutie too.


I hope the owner decides to use soft doggie treats in the future.  They taste better anyway, or so I'm told...

----------

fyrenza (03-02-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> ^^^^ This is what cop haters do to threads that praise good police work. They just can't help themselves.  They can't even pause for just a moment to appreciate the good that cops do, so they have to intentionally sully threads like this with their irrational hatred of cops.  This post is malicious, mean-spirited, and provocative, deliberately posted on a thread like this to serve a twisted agenda.  Shame!


The video just shows cops as they are. Keep praising the brownshirts as they kick in your door and take your guns and shoot your dog.

I can post videos like this all day... which is why cops don't like being filmed as they do their 'good police work.'

----------

Invayne (03-01-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> The video just shows cops as they are. Keep praising the brownshirts as they kick in your door and take your guns and shoot your dog.I can post videos like this all day... which is why cops don't like being filmed as they do their 'good police work.'


I'm sure you can.  Why don't you do it on your own cop hater thread?  I can't tell you how fucking rude this is!

----------

fyrenza (03-02-2014),Perianne (03-01-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> I can't tell you how fucking rude this is!


The truth hurts... I know.

----------


## Matalese

> 


I cannot for the life of me understand why people come into a thread that celebrates good deeds and feel the need to shit on it!

----------

Perianne (03-01-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> The video just shows cops as they are. Keep praising the brownshirts as they kick in your door and take your guns and shoot your dog.
> 
> I can post videos like this all day... which is why cops don't like being filmed as they do their 'good police work.'



These "dogs shot by cops" always revolve around irresponsible dog owners who cannot control their animals. 




> *Mays' dog, an 18-month-old bulldog named "Cammie," was reported as a dog-at-large on the day of the fatal encounter; a neighbor claimed that the dog had growled at her daughter.*
> By the time that officers responded, Cammie had been secured to a trailer. The officers removed her from the tether and proceeded to utilize a catch pole to restrain her.
> As the frightened dog struggled to get away, LaGrange police officer Doug Howell drew his gun and shot her in the shoulder. The dog dropped to the ground and was not moving, aside from her wagging tail.
> Moments later, Officer Howell fired a shot into Cammie's head, killing her. Howell claimed that he shot Cammie because he feared for his life.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/miss...-to-settlement






> *Police had been called to the scene after a neighbor reported the animal was growling at a 6-year-old, according to The Hannibal Courier Post**, which also noted that* *another neighbor testified the dog had chased him.*
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/06/1...ained-bulldog/



Of course, anyone can handle a vicious dog with a stick.

----------


## Matalese

> These "dogs shot by cops" always revolve around irresponsible dog owners who cannot control their animals. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, anyone can handle a vicious dog with a stick.


There is nothing on earth more hideous than a pit bull. Here in my city a seven year old boy was knocked off his bike and killed by a pit bull;the dog ripped his carotid out. Anyone who owns a pit bull and let's it harm any living thing should be charged with murder.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I cannot for the life of me understand why people come into a thread that celebrates good deeds and feel the need to shit on it!


I'm glad you see it too.

----------


## Invayne

> There is nothing on earth more hideous than a pit bull. Here in my city a seven year old boy was knocked off his bike and killed by a pit bull;the dog ripped his carotid out. Anyone who owns a pit bull and let's it harm any living thing should be charged with murder.


My neighbor has a pit bull. Sweetest dog you'd ever meet.

Blame the assholes that train them to be mean. Every pit bull I've ever met has been sweet and friendly.

----------

fyrenza (03-02-2014),Sassy (03-02-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> My neighbor has a pit bull. Sweetest dog you'd ever meet.
> 
> Blame the assholes that train them to be mean. Every pit bull I've ever met has been sweet and friendly.


Some may be sweet, but they are bred to fight and to kill.

----------


## lostbeyond

> My neighbor has a pit bull. Sweetest dog you'd ever meet.
> 
> Blame the assholes that train them to be mean. Every pit bull I've ever met has been sweet and friendly.


I read somewhere that the 1st rule of making a combatant presentation is to justify it with the lie that the presenter has related experience.  Done in schools every day.

----------


## caroljo

We were taking care of my son's Schnauzer while they were stationed in Germany.  We had given him a steak bone one day, like we had many times before....and he got a piece of it stuck in his throat.  I wasn't sure what was wrong with him, but finally got him to open his mouth and I stuck my finger toward his throat and felt it.  I got ahold of it, praying I wouldn't hurt him and pulled it out.  He was fine!!!! But never gave him another bone ever again!

----------


## fyrenza

DAYUM, folks!  It's is pretty pathetic to turn a Feel Good thread into some horror show ...

----------

Perianne (03-02-2014),thedarkdaimon (03-02-2014)

----------


## Sassy

> These "dogs shot by cops" always revolve around irresponsible dog owners who cannot control their animals.


That's not true. In fact, police have shot animals in their own backyards while executing warrants on the WRONG HOUSE.

Now how in the damn hell is anyone supposed to prevent something like that?

----------

Invayne (03-02-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> There is nothing on earth more hideous than a pit bull. Here in my city a seven year old boy was knocked off his bike and killed by a pit bull;the dog ripped his carotid out. Anyone who owns a pit bull and let's it harm any living thing should be charged with murder.


Everybody has a "sweet family dog" pitbull until it kills a baby or child.

----------


## DonGlock26

> My neighbor has a pit bull. Sweetest dog you'd ever meet.
> 
> Blame the assholes that train them to be mean. Every pit bull I've ever met has been sweet and friendly.


Pits are aggressive by nature. Some may respect people, but they are still aggressive towards other animals. So, a person walking their dog is at risk for a pit bull attack. They may just be collateral damage.

----------


## DonGlock26

> That's not true. In fact, police have shot animals in their own backyards while executing warrants on the WRONG HOUSE.
> 
> Now how in the damn hell is anyone supposed to prevent something like that?


I'm talking about the cop hater threads here. The dogs aren't under control and get shot because their owners are irresponsible at best.

----------


## hoytmonger

> I cannot for the life of me understand why people come into a thread that celebrates good deeds and feel the need to shit on it!


Propaganda stories involving police misinforms the public on the purpose of police, which is to force compliance to the state. Informing people as to the true nature of police, as disturbing as it may be, allows them to be prepared for an encounter with police.




> These "dogs shot by cops" always revolve around irresponsible dog owners who cannot control their animals.


No, cops shoot dogs as standard operating procedure. When the police execute a no-knock warrant, the first thing they'll do when entering a residence is shoot the dog(s), even if they have the wrong address. As seen in the video, the dog was restrained and the cop couldn't resist shooting it.

Government is inherently evil, police work for the government... do the math.

----------

Invayne (03-02-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

And NOW, back to our OP / Feel Good thread :

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-02-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

Gee, more propaganda hailing stormtroopers as the benevolent protectors of the public good.

I could probably fill the server up with stories of just LAPD corruption and brutality.

----------

Invayne (03-02-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> P
> 
> 
> 
> No, cops shoot dogs as standard operating procedure. When the police execute a no-knock warrant, the first thing they'll do when entering a residence is shoot the dog(s),



Your source?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Gee, more propaganda hailing stormtroopers as the benevolent protectors of the public good.
> 
> I could probably fill the server up with stories of just LAPD corruption and brutality.


I insist that you do that on a thread of your own and quit posting your crap on these threads.  You're being deliberately disruptive and if you continue to do so, I'm going to launch a formal complaint with the Admins here.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-02-2014),Perianne (03-02-2014)

----------


## Invayne

> I insist that you do that on a thread of your own and quit posting your crap on these threads.  You're being deliberately disruptive and if you continue to do so, I'm going to launch a formal complaint with the Admins here.


May I use this quote when you come into a thread defending murderous thuggish cops?

Thanks! :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> May I use this quote when you come into a thread defending murderous thuggish cops?
> 
> Thanks!


You missed the point completely which doesn't surprise me. One, I've never defended a murderous, thuggish cop.  If your cop hatred skews your perceptions so that normal police work looks murderous and thuggish, that's your problem, not mine.  Two, I discuss the OP, I don't post youtube videos to undermine the thread.  If I want to take the thread in a different direction, I'll start one of my own instead of disturbing somebody else's thread.  So no, you'll never have an opportunity to use my quote against me because I don't put a turd in the punchbowl like Hoytmonger.  It's called being decent, something cop haters have a hard time grasping.

----------


## Perianne

> ....I don't put a turd in the punchbowl like Hoytmonger.


You mean Turdmonger?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> You mean Turdmonger?

----------


## Invayne

> You missed the point completely which doesn't surprise me. One, I've never defended a murderous, thuggish cop.  If your cop hatred skews your perceptions so that normal police work looks murderous and thuggish, that's your problem, not mine.  Two, I discuss the OP, I don't post youtube videos to undermine the thread.  If I want to take the thread in a different direction, I'll start one of my own instead of disturbing somebody else's thread.  So no, you'll never have an opportunity to use my quote against me because I don't put a turd in the punchbowl like Hoytmonger.  It's called being decent, something cop haters have a hard time grasping.


LOL!! Oh, OK....

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> These "dogs shot by cops" always revolve around irresponsible dog owners who cannot control their animals.


Same with the cop-hater threads those idiot cop-haters start all the time. 99.9999% of them are because someone got uppity with the cops and did something to get shot or tased or arrested. Those morons don't take in to account what the "uppidians" did and always, ALWAYS blame the cops.

 :Cool:

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-02-2014)

----------


## Sassy

pitbull haters.jpg

----------

fyrenza (03-03-2014),Invayne (03-02-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> pitbull haters.jpg


If it was just the fault of the breed, you'd be right.

 :Cool:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

What do I need to know about the pitbull breed to understand that they maul and kill children?

----------

Perianne (03-02-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> What do I need to know about the pitbull breed to understand that they maul and kill children?


You are cold, IC.  Pitbulls are sweet 99% of the time.  You just gotta overlook that 1% of the time that they are horrible.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> You are cold, IC.  Pitbulls are sweet 99% of the time.  You just gotta overlook that 1% of the time that they are horrible.


If you were the parent of one of those children, you might feel differently.

----------


## Perianne

> If you were the parent of one of those children, you might feel differently.


 @Irascible Crusader

You have been with me for months and months on here and you still haven't learned my sarcasm, lol.

I feel the same way you do about them.  Pitbulls are demons from hell.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Same with the cop-hater threads those idiot cop-haters start all the time. 99.9999% of them are because someone got uppity with the cops and did something to get shot or tased or arrested. Those morons don't take in to account what the "uppidians" did and always, ALWAYS blame the cops.


It's like a reflex. Weird.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> @Irascible Crusader
> 
> You have been with me for months and months on here and you still haven't learned my sarcasm, lol.
> 
> I feel the same way you do about them.  Pitbulls are demons from hell.


Oh, I see it now.  Yeah, I'm a little dense LOL

----------


## DonGlock26

> Attachment 2837


They are aggressive fighting dogs. They are also able to absorb a lot of punishment and cause a lot of damage, which makes their attacks on people worse. 
I believe their aggressiveness towards other dogs cause them to escape their yards and attack innocent dog owners walking their animals. 

If all these pit bull attacks aren't related to the breed, then they must attract every asshole in America as an owner.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> They are aggressive fighting dogs. They are also able to absorb a lot of punishment and cause a lot of damage, which makes their attacks on people worse. 
> I believe their aggressiveness towards other dogs cause them to escape their yards and attack innocent dog owners walking their animals. 
> 
> If all these pit bull attacks aren't related to the breed, then they must attract every asshole in America as an owner.


You're not too far off with that.  Gangsters own pitbulls for the same psychological reasons that Persian kings and princes owned lions or tigers.  It made them feel masculine to own a predator, a dangerous animal capable of killing people.  It's a status symbol.  You're right, many of the people who own pitbulls truly are assholes.

----------


## Perianne

http://www.dogsbite.org/dog-bite-sta...2008.php#slack

Story after story (with photos) of people having been killed by dogs, most of them pitbulls.

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-02-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> You're not too far off with that.  Gangsters own pitbulls for the same psychological reasons that Persian kings and princes owned lions or tigers.  It made them feel masculine to own a predator, a dangerous animal capable of killing people.  It's a status symbol.  You're right, many of the people who own pitbulls truly are assholes.


I have a wiener and a poodle.  They are sweet babies and it would break my heart if some pitbull attacked them.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Your source?






> "I heard a loud crash and then 'bang, bang, bang,' " he said, recalling the sounds of the police shooting the dogs. "I hit the floor."
> As the police came in, Calvo said, they shot his 7-year-old black Labrador retriever, Payton, near the front door and then his 4-year-old dog, Chase, also a black Lab, as the dog ran into a back room. Walking through his house yesterday, Calvo pointed out a bullet hole in the drywall where the younger dog had been shot.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...T2010091302597




> Within days, Calvo and his family were cleared of any wrongdoing, but Prince George's officials have steadfastly refused to apologize. As Calvo later told a local TV station, "The county has defended their actions, saying basically that what they did to us is standard operating procedure. That's the chilling message."


http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...crossfire.html

----------

Invayne (03-03-2014)

----------


## hoytmonger

> I insist that you do that on a thread of your own and quit posting your crap on these threads.  You're being deliberately disruptive and if you continue to do so, I'm going to launch a formal complaint with the Admins here.


Go for it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *French police dog killed by attackers in raid, hailed as hero*
> 
> Published November 18, 2015 FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Les chiens d'assaut et de recherche d'explosifs: indispensables dans les missions des opérateurs du #RAID pic.twitter.com/vb5lGjnwjO
> 
> A French police dog was killed Wednesday in an operation targeting the alleged mastermind of last Friday's massacre in Paris, prompting an outpouring of support on social media for the fallen canine.
> 
> ...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-18-2015),DBCooper (11-18-2015),Kurmugeon (11-18-2015)

----------


## DBCooper

Just seeing your thread title nearly brought tears to my eyes.

God Bless Diesel. Have fun in heaven playing with my beloved Chancie (and all my other much loved dogs who have gone before me, but especially Chance).

What a beautiful dog!

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

I saw a picture of him with all his medals clipped to his collar.   A true hero.

----------

DonGlock26 (11-18-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I saw a picture of him with all his medals clipped to his collar.   A true hero.




Diesel the dog photographed before she was killed by ISIS Paris suicide bomber | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Daily Bread

Beautiful dog  . He died for us.

----------

DBCooper (11-18-2015),DonGlock26 (11-18-2015),Subdermal (11-18-2015)

----------


## Subdermal

> Just seeing your thread title nearly brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> God Bless Diesel. Have fun in heaven playing with my beloved Chancie (and all my other much loved dogs who have gone before me, but especially Chance).
> 
> What a beautiful dog!


Heaven?  

Is that where you think you'll go after - you know - decrying all those people here on Earth who express their religious views?

----------


## DBCooper

> Heaven?  
> 
> Is that where you think you'll go after - you know - decrying all those people here on Earth who express their religious views?


I decried Santorum preaching whilst on the campaign trail.

Congratulations: You're now on my ignore list. I have ZERO time for idiots!

----------


## Rita Marley

At least one of them had to stop shooting at people for a minute to shoot the dog. Well done, Diesel.

----------


## DBCooper

Actually, Rita, Diesel was killed because he was too close to the woman who detonated herself. Or that's what they say. As far as I know, he wasn't shot, or she. Diesel is an odd name for a girl dog. Ethel, maybe, but not Diesel, lol.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Actually, Rita, Diesel was killed because he was too close to the woman who detonated herself. Or that's what they say. As far as I know, he wasn't shot, or she. Diesel is an odd name for a girl dog. Ethel, maybe, but not Diesel, lol.


Ah well. There are no animals like dogs just the same. Mine are my biggest fans.

And look at how cavalier we are about women blowing themselves up. Like it's perfectly normal behavior.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Jim Rockford

WTF! No explanation.

Did the worker belong there? Did the owners not restrain the dogs before the worker came over? 

In my dog loving opinion the worker did not need to do that. It also appeared it was premeditated.

----------


## Trinnity

What's with all these "dog murdered" threads. Don't you guys know this upsets the dog-lover ladies here?   Go ahead, but I can't watch that stuff.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-13-2016),Invayne (04-18-2016),michaelr (04-14-2016),MrMike (04-14-2016),Old Ridge Runner (04-14-2016),Pepper Belly (04-14-2016)

----------


## michaelr

He's(Glock) trying to deflect all the dog murders by cop, by showing people hurt them too.

Pathetic.

----------


## DonGlock26

> He's(Glock) trying to deflect all the dog murders by cop, by showing people hurt them too.
> 
> Pathetic.


Leave this thread, if you are just going to stalk me.

----------

Daily Bread (04-13-2016),Old Ridge Runner (04-14-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> Leave this thread, if you are just going to stalk me.


I wasn't even quoting you. I was making an observation.

----------


## Calypso Jones

guys...don't.

----------

michaelr (04-13-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> guys...don't.


Yes ma'am.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Disgusting the cruelty that man justifies to himself.  That poor excuse of a human being, needs to be sentenced to a beating by wrench wielding ball busters!

----------


## Katzndogz

I would take a wrench to that bastard and when I got done with him his mother wouldn't recognize him when she came to identify the body.   Does anyone doubt it?

----------


## Daily Bread

What's the matter with youse . Two freakin huge dogs are coming at the guy ! What the hell do you expect him to do ?

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-14-2016)

----------


## Katzndogz

The dog needed surgery for his broken jaw.

Family: Dog needs surgery after CenterPoint Energy contractor attacks pets with wrench | abc13.com

I would have broken every bone in that man's face, then fractured his skull in several places.  Then I would really beat him.

----------


## Henry Noel

It looks as if the guy is someone who is afraid of dogs (perhaps he had a bad experience at one point). He's trying to keep them at arm's length, and happens to have a wrench in his hand, which is probably better (if you're really worried you're going to be bitten) than the hand itself.

Note that he's just walking along, sort of going about his business, when the dogs suddenly appear. It doesn't look as if he's deliberately coming at them at all. His movements appear to be defensive.

_The energy company said under no circumstance is it OK to strike an animal, even if the employee feels threatened. The employee is supposed to retreat, not hit the animal.

_Given the penchant people have nowadays for owning bully breeds that are extremely dangerous, that's not a very sound policy. Particularly when the reason you're in the yard is to disconnect someone's power for non-payment.

Just my take on things, based on the information in the video and article.

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016)

----------


## Henry Noel

> I would take a wrench to that bastard and when I got done with him his mother wouldn't recognize him when she came to identify the body.   Does anyone doubt it?


No, sir! I don't want to get murdered!

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


I see a worker doing his job but is surprised by two mutts (and the owners inability to have them secured) and takes a defensive posture to protect himself. Good for him. 

I wish I would have had a wrench in my hand when I was bitten the first time (who was unrestrained by owner) when I was doing MY job. And perhaps a bigger wrench the second time I was bitten by two dogs at the same time. Oh yes, by the actions of the owner not keeping them restrained when asked to. 

You dog lovers absolutely friggin kill me. Put your flesh and blood on the line to do your job and you too will carry a wrench. 

By the way, my choice of carry should have been my Ruger instead of a copy of the invoice and work scope. Pretty hard to defend yourself with a clipboard full of job invoices. 


Bunch of pathetic losers.

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016),Henry Noel (04-14-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

That was a pair of Channelocks. Usually my first choice. 


Did you see the first dog whacked run in the other direction after said pair of Channleocks cught him square in the jowls? Great!

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I would take a wrench to that bastard and when I got done with him his mother wouldn't recognize him when she came to identify the body.   Does anyone doubt it?


 . . . and the worker's wounds when he was attacked (if he hadn't defended himself)? Would you have been praising the dogs if you were the man's spouse? That's right, I guess not. One person has no chance against two dogs of that size. Do you even realize this? 

Tell me Katzndogz, what would you have done when the two mutts came charging out of the house? Please feel free to boast because I am sure the worker's wife wouldn't recognize her husband after the dogs got through with him. 

One simple solution that even you understand. KEEP THE DOGS RESTRAINED. 

*see above two posts if you have questions.

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The dog needed surgery for his broken jaw.
> 
> Family: Dog needs surgery after CenterPoint Energy contractor attacks pets with wrench | abc13.com
> 
> I would have broken every bone in that man's face, then fractured his skull in several places.  Then I would really beat him.


I had surgery after my first encounter with a pit bull. I fixed the link. Just changed the wording to suit you. That was the headline after the pitbull ripped my calf to shreds. 

Family: Worker needs surgery after owner releases pets. | abc13.com


Gimme some more lop sided arguments.

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016),DonGlock26 (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> What's the matter with youse . Two freakin huge dogs are coming at the guy ! What the hell do you expect him to do ?


Play it back in slow motion,  the dogs never attacked.  They didn't even bite.  

The guy is a coward and needs to live with it in agony.  All the dogs did, was perfectly understandable.  The ****** (I never use that word) needs to be shot, pissed on, and drawn and quartered.

Furthermore, if there was an issue with a legal contractor on a property and dogs present, the a notice is sent to the customer stating that dogs shall be secured, or the job won't be complete.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I had surgery after my first encounter with a pit bull. I fixed the link. Just changed the wording to suit you. That was the headline after the pitbull ripped my calf to shreds. 
> 
> Family: Worker needs surgery after owner releases pets. | abc13.com
> 
> 
> Gimme some more lop sided arguments.


 @Rickity Plumber, 

I tend to agree with a lot of your statements.  However, your case, was with a pit bull.  A bred of dog that is known for its aggressiveness.  Plus, I am assuming you are a plumber.  That being said, you are invited on a property to do the work.  The person contracting you for service should be locking the animal up, so you can do the work.  In that case, you were not at fault.

In this case.  The dogs had legal right to be loose in the back yard, according to the story you provided.  The homeowner had no idea that someone was in the back yard.  The contractor, went in looking for the dogs.  You can see that, when playing the video, at 0.25 speed, under the YouTube play settings at the bottom of the video (cogwheel).  When the dogs arrive in shot, you will see that the first dog slowed down, to retreat while the contractor has the wrench in the air.  The contractor strikes.  Missed, the dog then gets caught by the wrench as the contractor attempts for a second strike.  The contractor strikes a second time, and the dog retreats, in pain.  The second dog, attempts to run passed the contractor.  He is struck.  

He is wholly criminal for his actions. 

Two separate incidents.  Not the same for you and this asshat.

----------

Jim Rockford (04-14-2016),Rickity Plumber (04-14-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Play it back in slow motion,  the dogs never attacked.  They didn't even bite.  
> 
> The guy is a coward and needs to live with it in agony.  All the dogs did, was perfectly understandable.  The ****** (I never use that word) needs to be shot, pissed on, and drawn and quartered.
> 
> Furthermore, if there was an issue with a legal contractor on a property and dogs present, the a notice is sent to the customer stating that dogs shall be secured, or the job won't be complete.


That's up there with one of the dumbest statements I've ever heard . Now you have to be bitten before you protect yourself . I mean really , try to edit that whole comment off . Two dogs come running at you and your going to stand there and do nothing ? That's being pretty damned stupid if you ask me and your " ****** " accolade sounded like it came out pretty damned smoothly to me .

----------

Henry Noel (04-14-2016)

----------


## Henry Noel

> Play it back in slow motion,  the dogs never attacked.  They didn't even bite.


You remind me of those BLM activists who insist that the Ferguson cop, when charged by that 300 pound thug with blood in his eyes, should have calmly assessed the situation then backed off, or at worst, used his pepper spray, or aimed for the legs.

As Charles Dickens once wrote, "... it is always the person not in the predicament who knows what ought to have been done in it, and would unquestionably have done it too ...."

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016),Rickity Plumber (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> That's up there with one of the dumbest statements I've ever heard . Now you have to be bitten before you protect yourself . I mean really , try to edit that whole comment off . Two dogs come running at you and your going to stand there and do nothing ? That's being pretty damned stupid if you ask me and your " ****** " accolade sounded like it came out pretty damned smoothly to me .


No you don't have to be bitten to defend yourself.  

Even if he was, why did he not retreat?  Sue the owners of the property/dog.  Oh wait, the article states nothing about the contractor being bit.  Therefore, your argument has no substance.  The fact is, he assaulted two animals. 



> CenterPoint Energy is reacting to video showing a contractor strike a Kingwood family's pets with a wrench.
> 
> A man working for a Star Corp, a CenterPoint contractor, walks into a the Willcox family's backyard. The video shows the man near the family's dogs. Then you see the worker strike the dogs numerous times with a wrench.
> 
> FULL VIDEO: Surveillance video shows worker hitting dogs
> 
> 
> 
> EMBED
> ...


Please, tell me how dumb my statement is, again...
I know dog enough, to assess behavior.  But again...

The contractor, went in looking for the dogs. You can see that, when playing the video, at 0.25 speed, under the YouTube play settings at the bottom of the video (cogwheel). When the dogs arrive in shot, you will see that the first dog slowed down, to retreat while the contractor has the wrench in the air. The contractor strikes. Missed, the dog then gets caught by the wrench as the contractor attempts for a second strike. The contractor strikes a second time, and the dog retreats, in pain. The second dog, attempts to run passed the contractor. He is struck.

----------


## Daily Bread

Those people let those dogs out at the guy with intent . They knew the bill wasn't paid and he was coming to shut it off . Don't use the dogs to do your dirty work while you cower in the house watching a video and hoping the guy gets bit . This happened in Texas , if it were me I would have been carrying . But the company probably has rules against that .So the guy is sent into what could be a dangerous situation wit a pair of channel locks and he's called a coward . Great priorities we have .

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You remind me of those BLM activists who insist that the Ferguson cop, when charged by that 300 pound thug with blood in his eyes, should have calmly assessed the situation then backed off, or at worst, used his pepper spray, or aimed for the legs.


Doesn't apply.  But lets play your game.  

Black kid, can be reasoned with.  They have that ability.
Dogs cannot be reasoned with.  They don't have that ability.

Want to play again?



> As Charles Dickens once wrote, "... it is always the person not in the predicament who knows what ought to have been done in it, and would unquestionably have done it too ...."


Just like you are now.  But you are looking to agitate.  There's the difference.

----------


## Canadianeye

The family was home. They said no knock on the door. They watched it happen from 5 feet away in the home.

VIDEO: Contract worker allegedly hits familyâs dogs with wrench | WFLA.com

Second video on that link above is from the home owner.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Those people let those dogs out at the guy with intent . They knew the bill wasn't paid and he was coming to shut it off . Don't use the dogs to do your dirty work while you cower in the house watching a video and hoping the guy gets bit . This happened in Texas , if it were me I would have been carrying . But the company probably has rules against that .So the guy is sent into what could be a dangerous situation wit a pair of channel locks and he's called a coward . Great priorities we have .


Again, argument invalid, you are assuming that the owner did this on purpose.  There is no evidence.  Therefore, you are surmising what you *think* happened.  
Fact, that contractor assaulted the dogs.  
Fact is, you can't prove that the owner left them outside just because, he hadn't paid the bill.  Simply because, he may always do that.
Fact is, the company, has rules about disconnecting service at an address with animals.

Care to re examine your statement about a guy sent into a dangerous situation?  He wasn't.  If it was a cop, maybe.  If it was a soldier, you got it.  This was a guy sent to do a job at an address, but not at all costs.

----------


## Daily Bread

Shutting off power to a person's house , towing away a car out of someone's driveway for lack of payment and two dogs coming at you isn't a dangerous situation . What gated community do you live in . 
Common sense - a lost art .

----------


## Moo

The dogs were not even going to bite him? Moron.

----------


## Henry Noel

> Black kid, can be reasoned with.  They have that ability.
> Dogs cannot be reasoned with.  They don't have that ability.


(1) Black adult thug, high on drugs, no self-control, no emotional maturity, cannot be reasoned with.

(2) Dogs cannot be reasoned with. They don't have that ability. Hence, react accordingly.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Shutting off power to a person's house , towing away a car out of someone's driveway for lack of payment and two dogs coming at you isn't a dangerous situation . What gated community do you live in . 
> Common sense - a lost art .


He chose to make it dangerous.  He was given the option to not take that particular job.  He could have simply advised the company that he couldn't do it safely.  Job complete.  It was now up to the company how to deal with it.  

That is common sense.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> (1) Black adult thug, high on drugs, no self-control, no emotional maturity, cannot be reasoned with.
> 
> (2) Dogs cannot be reasoned with. They don't have that ability. Hence, react accordingly.


Garbage.
Black thug has the ability.  Black thug made a decision, to defy the law.

Dogs cannot be reasoned with.  Therefore, go through the owners.  Even by legal means.  And sue the owner who is delinquent in the account.  

Wow, this your argument?

----------


## Jim Rockford

> The family was home. They said no knock on the door. They watched it happen from 5 feet away in the home.
> 
> VIDEO: Contract worker allegedly hits familyâs dogs with wrench | WFLA.com
> 
> Second video on that link above is from the home owner.


Why did hey not shoot the attacking invader then?

----------


## MrMike

To offset the bad stuff... here's some sweet relaxing stuff

----------


## Canadianeye

> Why did hey not shoot the attacking invader then?


How do I know? Maybe his wife does not know how to fire a handgun? Maybe the 4 year old kid with her watching couldn't load fast enough? Maybe she didn't want to shoot a human who was hurting the dogs in front her kid?

Maybe they don't even have a gun. I don't have your answers Jim.

Personally, I think the guy overreacted to dogs coming at him. He raised the channel locks, the dog skidded to a stop, which to me is what a dog would do when it understands and respects the danger in front of them. The second dog appeared to be going past the guy.

They were old dogs, and if purebred, then at 8 years old, that is old old, IINM.

I think he could have backed away.

----------


## Daily Bread

> He chose to make it dangerous.  He was given the option to not take that particular job.  He could have simply advised the company that he couldn't do it safely.  Job complete.  It was now up to the company how to deal with it.  
> 
> That is common sense.


 :Geez:

----------


## Daily Bread

> To offset the bad stuff... here's some sweet relaxing stuff


Holy crap , that dog could get pneumonia if that's not a qualified doggie washer . I don't see any temperature control on that faucet either . That'll be the next law imposed by you people.

----------


## Daily Bread

This should be in the "I'm not admitting I'm a liberal " forum.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> This should be in the "I'm not admitting I'm a liberal " forum.


So, we're not agreeing and debating, automatically it means someone is a liberal?  Conservatives do feel strongly about topics.  This has nothing to do with politics.  Has to do with an incident.  So please, let's not go this route.  Both of us are of the same ilk.  Different in opinions.  That does not make either of us a liberal because we don't agree, on one topic.

----------


## Daily Bread

> He chose to make it dangerous.  He was given the option to not take that particular job.  He could have simply advised the company that he couldn't do it safely.  Job complete.  It was now up to the company how to deal with it. 
> 
> 
> 
> That is common sense.


I can't do that job correctly - job complete and that's the end of it ? All's forgiven ? Where do you work ?

----------


## Daily Bread

> So, we're not agreeing and debating, automatically it means someone is a liberal?  Conservatives do feel strongly about topics.  This has nothing to do with politics.  Has to do with an incident.  So please, let's not go this route.  Both of us are of the same ilk.  Different in opinions.  That does not make either of us a liberal because we don't agree, on one topic.


It wasn't addressed to you . I apologize for the inference if you thought it did.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> It wasn't addressed to you . I apologize for the inference if you thought it did.


I appreciate that

----------

Daily Bread (04-14-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> Holy crap , that dog could get pneumonia if that's not a qualified doggie washer . I don't see any temperature control on that faucet either . That'll be the next law imposed by you people.


Who/What is "you people"?

----------


## Daily Bread

> Who/What is "you people"?


Youse people .I Spelt it wrong

----------

MrMike (04-14-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm getting all sorts of hate mail over this freakin thread . Jeez I'd apologize but you all know damned well I don't mean it so send in the cards and letters . Hate me and make yourselves feel better . Jerks .

----------

MrMike (04-14-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> I'm getting all sorts of hate mail over this freakin thread . Jeez I'd apologize but you all know damned well I don't mean it so send in the cards and letters . Hate me and make yourselves feel better . Jerks .


I'm thinking civil suit and some level of charges (similar to that Breitbart snowflake Michelle).  I detect counseling may be needed...

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Daily Bread

I could use a couple a bucks . I do have those NY values ya know !

----------

MrMike (04-14-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I can't do that job correctly - job complete and that's the end of it ? All's forgiven ? Where do you work ?


Ok, so if this is the company policy, as it appears was the case in this instance.  Do you go beyond it?  

Where I work, is in Canada.  Where, if anything like this occurred, there would be hell to pay for that contractor.  Lawsuits, criminal charges, plus, I don't think the prisoners in jail would be kind.  

If this contractor, had defended himself, where is his evidence that the dogs were aggressive, or attacked him.  

They approached an unknown in their territory.  They investigated, to find an unknown human.  They advanced.  Running to the new person.  When the one saw that the human became aggressive, they became docile, the contractor decided to attack anyway, despite the first dog, coming to a screeching halt.  Otherwise, had the dogs been aggressive, the second dog would have attacked the man, while the first dog was being attacked, pack animals co-ordinate their attacks.  Then the human would have been in real trouble.  I can see this behavior as clear as day, in those dogs.  They were not aggressive.  They were curious.  That was the dogs only fault.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> I'm getting all sorts of hate mail over this freakin thread . Jeez I'd apologize but you all know damned well I don't mean it so send in the cards and letters . Hate me and make yourselves feel better . Jerks .


I don't hate you, I don't know you.  I do, however, have a respect for you.  Despite our not seeing eye to eye.  Even quoted you, in my sig, because I agree with your statement, from whenever that was.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Ok, so if this is the company policy, as it appears was the case in this instance.  Do you go beyond it?  
> 
> Where I work, is in Canada.  Where, if anything like this occurred, there would be hell to pay for that contractor.  Lawsuits, criminal charges, plus, I don't think the prisoners in jail would be kind.  
> 
> If this contractor, had defended himself, where is his evidence that the dogs were aggressive, or attacked him.  
> 
> They approached an unknown in their territory.  They investigated, to find an unknown human.  They advanced.  Running to the new person.  When the one saw that the human became aggressive, they became docile, the contractor decided to attack anyway, despite the first dog, coming to a screeching halt.  Otherwise, had the dogs been aggressive, the second dog would have attacked the man, while the first dog was being attacked, pack animals co-ordinate their attacks.  Then the human would have been in real trouble.  I can see this behavior as clear as day, in those dogs.  They were not aggressive.  They were curious.  That was the dogs only fault.


Like a meter reader this guy is allowed to go on your property to maintain the companies service . My gas ,electric , cable is their responsibility until it hits the house . They have to have access to it whether your home or not . These people let those animals out to intimidate a worker who had a job to do . Plain ,simple common sense . And I'm gonna get more nasty letters but my feeling is that this guy had every right to do what he did . If it were me ,those dogs would have been shot and not clubbed with a wrench . The utilities around here would have backed up the employee that they sent to do the dirty work and brought charges against the homeowner for endangering the worker . 
Now let me delete my PM box .

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks for stirring up the Hornets nest @DonGlock26

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'm getting all sorts of hate mail over this freakin thread . Jeez I'd apologize but you all know damned well I don't mean it so send in the cards and letters . Hate me and make yourselves feel better . Jerks .


Welcome to my world.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DonGlock26

> Thanks for stirring up the Hornets nest @DonGlock26






@Daily Bread

----------


## Henry Noel

> If this contractor, had defended himself, where is his evidence that the dogs were aggressive, or attacked him.


From my perspective the dogs didn't look particularly aggressive. But then, you've got to look at it from the perspective of the person being approached. Some people can read the signs of aggression in dogs and some can't. To some, it's just two big dogs suddenly coming into your field of view and bearing down on you. It would surprise me if someone in that line of work hadn't been attacked in the past. You've got to tailor your reaction to that prospect, not simply go by what you see in the video, qualified by your own personal experience.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Back on page one or two, I mentioned that it was "Great" the dog got walloped. Please do not misconstrue the notion that I am "glad" the dog got it across the chops. 

It was great that this guy defended himself even knowing nothing about these dogs propensities. Going on the property, inside a lanai to boot, without permission is NOT right. Our electric purveyor shuts off electricity from downtown. They do not have to send out a henchmen to do their dirty work. 

I am not an animal hater. I love kitty cats to death. Anyone who would take a wrench and put it across the chops of our Mainecoon, Fred, would be looking at the wrath of me. I swear to God it would not go unpunished. 

I only wish that I had seen the pitbull coming at me when he tore up the back of my leg. If I had seen him coming, I could have done SOMETHING to defend myself. But I did not see him nor did I hear him. I was looking in my van for parts to fix this rummy of a homeowners toilet. It was a surprise attack. I remember thinking at that moment that it was a wasp sting, hot, sharp and quick. 

My apologies to those who I may have offended by my poorly chosen words, especially @Katzndogz.

----------


## patrickt

I love dogs. The only dog that's ever bitten me was a Yorkie and I swear they're all psychotic. But, my neighbor's German Shepherd charged me. There was deep snow that slowed him down and I told my neighbor that when the dog hit the plowed driveway I was shooting him. Repeated orders to the dog to stop by my neighbor had no effect and finally he ran through she snow and grabbed the dog.

I watched the video, twice. I didn't blame the guy. Two large dogs, charging. I wouldn't wait till I was bleeding to hit them.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I love dogs. The only dog that's ever bitten me was a Yorkie and I swear they're all psychotic. But, my neighbor's German Shepherd charged me. There was deep snow that slowed him down and I told my neighbor that when the dog hit the plowed driveway I was shooting him. Repeated orders to the dog to stop by my neighbor had no effect and finally he ran through she snow and grabbed the dog.
> 
> I watched the video, twice. I didn't blame the guy. Two large dogs, charging. I wouldn't wait till I was bleeding to hit them.


My point exactly, even though the intent was unknown by the meter reader/shut off guy.

----------


## DonGlock26

It's a good idea to kick a fence or gate and see who comes running to the noises........

----------


## Madison

> I would take a wrench to that bastard and when I got done with him his mother wouldn't recognize him when she came to identify the body.   Does anyone doubt it?



 @Katzndogz
I would do the same thing. Nobody will touch my dog ever either! I love my dog too much

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> From my perspective the dogs didn't look particularly aggressive. But then, you've got to look at it from the perspective of the person being approached. Some people can read the signs of aggression in dogs and some can't. To some, it's just two big dogs suddenly coming into your field of view and bearing down on you. It would surprise me if someone in that line of work hadn't been attacked in the past. You've got to tailor your reaction to that prospect, not simply go by what you see in the video, qualified by your own personal experience.


Already covered, his company has a policy dealing with animals.  He over stepped.  With lack of knowledge, and he went in looking for the dogs.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Police name man shot by off-duty officer during attempted robbery*
> 
> Baltimore Police Commissioner Kevin Davis commended the off-duty officer who police say shot a suspect during an attempted robbery at a West Baltimore liquor store.
> 
> 
> Police say Robert Jerome Howard, 44, followed the detective into the Green Tree Liquors in the 1400 block of West Baltimore Street just before 6 p.m. Friday, produced a gun and a knife and attempted to rob the officer.
> 
> 
> The gun turned out to be a replica, Davis said Saturday, "but at the time, obviously it was perceived, and rightly so … as a firearm by our off-duty detective."
> ...

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Baltimore? Ain't that where that pos mayor gave them the green light to destroy the city?

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Davis on Saturday also criticized some media outlets who quoted people at the scene who identified themselves as witnesses and gave what he said was false information.
> 
> 
> Davis read an excerpt from a Baltimore Sun story in which a man said Howard "ran in the store for safety." A second man said the officer started "fussing" with the Howard, who cursed at the officer before the officer drew his weapon.
> 
> 
> Davis said several other outlets spoke to the men, but that their accounts were false. He called the reports "absolutely erroneous and irresponsible," and said the two men "lied about what occurred."
> 
> 
> ...

----------

TBO (04-17-2016)

----------


## Jim Rockford

> 




 Charges of accomplishes should be brought on all the "witnesses".  #BLM is a racist organization that should be rounded up , their citizenship rescinded , and deported to Africa where they can enjoy life in primitive darkness.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-17-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Trinnity

Don, this is getting spammy. Threads will be combined.

----------


## Invayne

> Don, this is getting spammy. Threads will be combined.


Jeeeez...thanks. I had to read this whole thread to see WHY I was subscribed to it....

----------

